

Seven devices integrated into small package to augment GPS - ChuckMcM
http://www.darpa.mil/NewsEvents/Releases/2013/04/10.aspx

======
ChuckMcM
Ok, I'm not sure how to correctly dump that title, but still this is a pretty
amazing gizmo. By incorporating a highly accurate clock with the other sensors
you can do an "acceleration over time" approach to navigation (just like ICBMs
used to do) and continuously know where you are without constant GPS fixes.
Pretty cool stuff.

~~~
jcr
I think you did fine on the title.

Is there any data available on accuracy or is it still hush-hush?

Also, the design and mfg process for that chip looks real interesting. We keep
seeing more and more stacked designs showing up in the news.

~~~
ChuckMcM
The accuracy of any TIMU system is as good as its clock and its ability to
detect drift. Or put a different way, the error bars around your actual
position grow at a rate that is controlled by the accuracy of the timing and
gyro drift. Either way, given the accuracy of modules from SparkFun and
others, if their clock error spread is less than 1nS they should stay accurate
to the foot for at least an hour (which is only 3.6 trillion nanoseconds). I'd
love to try one of these on a mobile robot.

